# Eden's Boys



## Eden10

Due to some changes to my clan, some good...some bad [RIP Eddie]...I figured I should start a new pic thread for my boys...

Gomez & Fester








Handsome Gomez








Fatty enjoying his Valentines cookie ;D








Fezzy
















Herman, my <3 rat








He loves Victorias Secret tissue paper lmao 








Raven
























& newest addition, Banshee








Got a new pic of him...he needs fattening up poor baby









Of course, always in my heart...Eddie









Some pics you may have seen before...but hope you enjoy! I know Fester I hardly get new pics of...coz my phone is lame and always gives him scary demon eyes LOL...only works good for him with no flash in the right lighting...poor old ruby eyed ratties


----------



## Eden10

One more of Herman...I wish the cage bars weren't in the way, I love this pic of him...shows his true colour most pics seem to make him look pink, when hes actually got grey skin


----------



## HelloClarice

I just love Herman's color =)


----------



## Eden10

Thanks! Me too! He does have some pink blotches & a pink mask...I'm guessing he would have been blue/grey & where the pink is would have been white. Who knows? Lol.


----------



## Muttlycrew

I love them all! And of course poor Eddie.... 
He looked SO much like my Django (seen in my profile pic/avatar) 
I LOVE Herman! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Wow that does look like him...lifes just not fair sometimes =/....Raven is really missing him, those 2 really hit it off...the 2 black & white kiddos. Even the usually hyper Herman, has been really subdued. At least I have the weekend off to spend some QT with them all...lots of cuddles & treats


----------



## Eden10

Had to add this one of Herman...its my avatar except I used the 'cartoonize' effect on it...this is the original...hehe little tongue!


----------



## Camelle

Daww!! Dat tonue!! >.< Such a cutie!! Banchee is gorgeous too and raven and god you just got all da model rats don't you?! ;D


----------



## Eden10

Awww thank you...;D

Here is a new pic of Banshee...hes growing fast & his colour is changing [hoping it doesn't change too much!] hes getting a thin white band across his face. Hes SUPER shy & not showing much interest in bonding with me...he shakes & fear poops  hoping he comes around in time...









Also, even tho my thread is titled 'Eden's BOYS' I am going to add my possible female rat, who I rescued & was convinced she was a boy!
I decided to name her Pixie...I think this name has been used a lot on the forum...but shes SO teeny & dainty, then her ears...it just REALLY suits her lol 
She gets a little scared sometimes, but she is REALLY hyper & when I have her out shes like in her own little world on her own adventure, Banshee is more afraid than her & shes half his size! If she turns out to be male after all I guess I will have to think of a new name...but she is Pixie for now!
































One I took just now...hoping she starts to gain some weight soon, poor baby...but shes bright, active & full of life which is great!


----------



## Rumy91989

Pixie is adorable! They're ALL adorable! And yeah, the little babies just had BOUNDLESS energy! It's crazy! I love that she has very dark skin.  It makes her look different from most of the double rexes I've seen!


----------



## Eden10

Thanks, yeh this is how Banshee SHOULD be as he is a baby...but poor guy is just so skittish he can't seem to relax! Yeh Pixie is really unusual...she looks like she would have been a black & white hooded or capped...but where you would have thought she would have white fuzz she actually is covered in black fuzz...can't wait to see how shes gonna look full grown!

But...I still have a lot of planning with her...being female & all, quite a big deal!


----------



## Rumy91989

Where in Cali are you? I imagine you'll end up keeping her (it's hard to let them go once you've bonded) but my brother lives in the San Francisco bay area and had been talking about adopting a pair of ratties because he so enjoyed spending time with mine, so if you decide to look for a new home I could talk to him.


----------



## HappyRat

I LOVE Banshee, he's adorable. I've always loved grey rats... I don't know why.


----------



## Eden10

I won't disclose my exact location on the boards...but I am about 2hrs from San Fran, which isn't bad! So that is a possibility if I make that choice for her.
Yeh it will be really tough giving her up, shes a sweetheart & so unique! But, if I can't get her spayed it may be my only option...I know it would be unfair to keep her alone.
Will cross that bridge when/if I get to it...for now I am just enjoying her cute personality & giving her lots of love & care that she deserves


----------



## Rumy91989

As you should be.


----------



## Eden10

Of course! Shes a delight...theres always the possibility of me getting her a girlfriend as I have extra cages...but I had already said I was done with acquiring more pets lol! So def not sure about that one! Then seems like there have been so many 'oops' litters from keeping males & females in the same household...its an option at least...we shall see!


----------



## Eden10

Well Pixie found a wonderful new home...so I'm pleased she didn't have to undergo surgery & is going to be loved for the rest of her life...as hard as it was to let her go!
Here are a couple more pics of my boys...
Raven doing what he does best...peeping out of his igloo!








Herman aka Mr Wrinkles enjoying a piece of banana bread 








& woo hoo a new pic of Fester...not a very good one, but oh well...you can see hes regrowing his Himi coat!


----------



## Eden10

Some pics of Raven giving me cuddles after the loss of Banshee...


----------



## HelloClarice

Wait did I miss something? Banshee passed away? I am so sorry if that did happen hopefully I am just miss understanding "the loss of Banshee"


----------



## Eden10

I saw your post in the Rainbow Bridge section, so I take it you saw what happened. Its not fair =/


----------



## SarahEden

I think a hairless rat is next on my list! I have two hairless dogs so I love anything hairless! hahah 

they are all adorable!


----------



## Eden10

Awwwy you have hairless dogs? Sooooooo cute! Are they Chinese Cresteds or the Mexican hairless ones? I've always wanted a hairless Sphynx cat....but there SOOOOOO expensive! So having hairless ratties is the next best thing lol


----------



## Eden10

Needed to add my newest boy...he still has no name other than my nick name for him 'Lab Rat' it may end up sticking & being his permanent name lol.
Well he is a PEW...may turn Himi...we'll have to see! He was a rescue from my work & was a feeder rat in horrible conditions...he was missing hair making me think he might be a Double Rex...but turns out its just from stress & mal-nutrition. He also had the runs...ew lol.
Well now his hair is starting to grow back & hes getting a little belly...he was pretty confident, but seems like hes turned nervous all of a sudden...he poops & pees all over me out of fear, not sure if its because hes feeling better & become more aware of his surroundings. I'm hoping he grows out of this soon & comes out of his shell...hes a beautiful baby!

When I first brought him home...








Cuddle bug...

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Him now...hairs starting to grow back a bit...









& some cute shots of him 
















Hiding, silly boy.








Only happy when hes cuddled in my sweater


----------



## Flora

I love them all! Such sweet boys

I have a hairless cat. She is my heart kitty. Yes they are expensive but there are rescues. I help out with one called SOAR Sphynx Open Arms Rescue. 
Here is the facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Soar-Sphynx-Open-Arms-Rescue/468495136497775?fref=ts 
and here is their site: http://www.sphynxrescue.org/


----------



## Eden10

There are rescues for them? People actually get rid of them? I have heard they are feisty cats tho, not the type to be lap cats...they need to run & play...hunt etc. & can be quite demanding. I have a Siamese so am used to that! Poor guy is slowing down now tho, he was diagnosed with chronic kidney failure & there's nothing the vet can do...so we are just managing the disease as best we can


----------



## Eden10

Waahoo!!!! Introduced 'Lab Rat' to Herman & the newly renamed 'FANG'...[was known as Raven, fiance changed his name & I guess Raven is more for a girly!] yesterday!
Anyway, Lab Rat had been in quarantine for a week & has gained weight & his hair is growing back...his diahrrea cleared up & new home sneezes went away. Only issue has been him being super nervous...so I figured it was time for him to be with my lovely boys for some confidence boosting & I have been hating seeing the poor baby curled up all alone.
As expected, he was instantly accepted...Herman spent a lot of time sniffing him & grooming [he is alpha] & Fang took one quick sniff then carried on eating, going about his business like he could care less LOL!
Checked on them before I went up to bed last night & found Herman cuddling with the baby in his igloo...[Fang was still busy eating lol]








Awful phone pic, but you can see them! My heart melted  I have such good boys & I am SO happy for the new baby to finally have a loving family with us! I feel a bit sad...as I think Banshee would have been a great play buddy for him, he had such similar traits to this baby...*sighs*...but at least he is accepted & has 2 big brothers to cuddle up to.


----------



## Eden10

The baby is the white blob in that pic by the way...you guys probably figured that out LOL 
Forgot to add this handsome pic of the newly named 'Fang' my fiance decided he should be named that because he said he reminds him of a dog...& it went along with my monster theme haha...always good when your SO shows an interest!


----------



## TachisMom

Oh my goodness! They are all adorable!!! I love hairless rats....I hope to have one someday  You have quite a handsome clan there!


----------



## Rumy91989

YAY! Soooo glad Lab Rat (I liked Lucifer for him, personally) has big brothers to cuddle with now! It sounds like he's doing so much better!  
I also love that Raven is now Fang. That is hilarious.


----------



## Eden10

*rolls eyes* I know haha Fang! It does suit him, but he has one of those faces that any name could fit him! My fiance is getting quite into my ratties, I think Eddies death set him back a bit, but now he's back to giving them treats & when I get them out he let's them chill on his shoulder & picks them up, pets them etc. its cool! He used to be almost afraid of my rats...yup a big tough guy afraid of cute squishys!?Ah yeh I still can't think of a name for 'Lab Rat'! I thought he would be easy being a PEW with red eyes...totally has the monster look! But its hard!


----------



## HelloClarice

haha Fang like Hagrid's dog [from Harry Potter] 

I'm glad they have all gotten along =] Herman is really a sweet heart excepting the boys with no issues ^-^


----------



## Eden10

I think he enjoys being a big brother. He got beat up & was a reject himself...so he's like the goofy big brother taking the little ones under his wing...well paw


----------



## Rumy91989

OOOOOH I LOVE THE NEW SIG!!! Such cute boys!


----------



## Eden10

Playtime ;D
























































Herman & Fang have purse fetishes LOL 
















The newbie...








Hahaha his hair...you can only really see it at certain camera angles.








<3


----------



## Eden10

Also wanted to say, Gomez & Fester get plenty of play times too...they are just REALLY hard to photograph on my phone, they are lazy butts in their cage but all over the place when they are out & slick at avoiding the camera!
I have so many of them when they were babies! I will try harder to get some new ones of the brats haha 
I did get a cute one of Fester giving me kisses [rare for him] but I don't want to post my face on here...well here are 2 pics from when they were innocent little babies for you guys to squee over ;D until I get some new ones...


----------



## Eden10

Moreeee!

Gomez begging for food...
























Lucifer...








& my babyyyy...
















Naughty naughty getting his caffeine fix 








CUTIE!!!


----------



## Eden10

My boys on St Pattys enjoying some festive scones...

Fezzy








Gomez [bit dark] giving me his baby face 








Herman








Fang & Lucifer, these two have become SUPER close!


----------



## Rumy91989

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Eden10

Easter fun!








































My little tiny boy, Luci....[seems like hes not a Himi after all, I thought I had seen points coming but guess he just had a dusty nose lol]
























The boys snacked on sweet potato gerber puffs & yummy chocolate hazelnuts...no boiled eggs I'm afraid, we were all out! We didn't really do much for Easter this year. My daughter had already got all her gifts from family a couple days before, we just stayed home & watched movies & ate candy lol! Had planned to go to the park, but had dreadful storms so everything was soaking wet.


----------



## Eden10

Few more pics...
Enjoying their breakfast while we eat ours [they were eating scrambled egg]
















Fang "Wheres mine?"








Playtime.








He was watching Game of Thrones ;D








Poor Lucifer & his scratched eye...I think Herman did it being a lil too rough with the power grooming. Am washing it with Veterycin Small Animal eye wash, hoping it will heal up soon.


----------



## Rumy91989

Such cuties! Lucifer looks like he is growing--has his growth started picking up at all?


----------



## Eden10

Hes still tiny compared to my other boys...pics don't seem to show just how small he is. Its really hard to get pics with my phone camera. I just feel bad about his eye poor baby!


----------



## Opheliona

Wow they're all super cute but I've never seen a rattie like Pixie! Such a cutiepie.


----------



## Eden10

Just wanted to add the newbie to my thread....meet 'Igor' & apparently Fang is now 'Darth' after Darth Vader...hes been a bit of a bully lately & been causing some issues & my fiance who changed his name from Raven to Fang, has now changed it to Darth...poor guy [the rattie lol] I guess Darth officially belongs to my fiance...but I told him no more name changes!!! No wonder the lil guy has issues hahaha 

Anyway, heres Igor...hes a rex dumbo...but still not too sure on his colouring, guess am going with blue-beige for the time being & see if it changes as he grows.


----------



## Eden10

Here is the other side to 'Darth'....hes a butthead to his cage mates, but acts very different with me. He acts shy & a total sweetie...
Took him out for some one on one time & he just wanted to lay down & cuddle, he even fell asleep on my lap...the grey is my arm he had to be touching his mama...

& this pic I was laying on my pillow just relaxing & he had to snuggle next to me, he didn't want to budge but my arm fell asleep after a while lol [pic is cropped so my face isn't on here, the original photo is me & the lil guy but for privacy reasons i cropped it]


----------



## Eden10

Lucifer & Igor...Lucifer looks SO much healthier & happier...hes finally gaining a lot of weight & filling out. They are such cuties together ;D


My Luci <3


Iggy boo


----------

